# DirectML unticked for no reason on GPU-Z 2.30.0



## prince_liman (Apr 3, 2020)

hi
my windows is 10 ver 1909 and the graphic card is gtx 1060 6g
everything is fine raytrace and physx and other technology are ticked but DirectML is not
1 month ago its ticked but now its unticked
worry about it


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2020)

Can you check with GPU-Z 2.29.0 if the result is any different?

Do DirectML applications run on your system?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 3, 2020)

prince_liman said:


> the graphic card is gtx 1060 6g



Since when is Ray Tracing ticked in GPU-Z for GTX 1060 ?
Thought it would only show ticked on cards that have the RT cores.


----------



## StefanM (Apr 3, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Since when does a GTX 1060 support Ray Tracing?



_"On Pascal-architecture GPUs, we see that ray tracing and all other graphics rendering tasks are handled by FP32 Pascal shader cores."_
source: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/geforce-gtx-dxr-ray-tracing-available-now/


----------



## prince_liman (Apr 3, 2020)

The problem has been sloved its for Developer Mode if you turn on the Developer mode on win 10 the DirectML turned off


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 3, 2020)

prince_liman said:


> The problem has been sloved its for Developer Mode if you turn on the Developer mode on win 10 the DirectML turned off


Interesting! Thanks for finding out


----------



## prince_liman (Apr 7, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Interesting! Thanks for finding out


Your welcome


----------



## dgtech19 (Apr 24, 2020)

I have same issue but still not working even Developer Mode off.





Need help.

Thanks.


----------



## prince_liman (Apr 26, 2020)

What's ur win ver?


----------



## dgtech19 (Apr 27, 2020)

prince_liman said:


> What's ur win ver?



I am on Windows 10 Pro Insider Build 19613 (Ver 2004).


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2020)

What's the version number on your directml.dll ?


----------



## dgtech19 (Apr 27, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> What's the version number on your directml.dll ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for privately testing a GPU-Z test build.

This will be fixed in next public GPU-Z release. The underlying reason is that Microsoft changed the version number scheme on their DirectML DLL, and GPU-Z wasn't fully aware of the format for Build 19613


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi @W1zzard on my 3080 FE, the box is unticked, I have gpuz 2.36.0 and drivers 461.81, windows build 1809.

Directml.dll version is 10.0.17763.1728

Just updated and same on gpuz 2.38.0


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 22, 2021)

Anything special about your setup that could suggest DirectML would not work?


----------



## StefanM (Mar 22, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> I have ... windows build 1809.



_DirectML is introduced in Windows 10, version 1903, and in the corresponding version of the Windows SDK._









						Introduction to DirectML
					

Direct Machine Learning (DirectML) is a low-level API for machine learning (ML).



					docs.microsoft.com
				




I'm surprised that this file is already in 1809.

Can you run the actual samples from the link above?


----------



## Naki (Mar 23, 2021)

chrcoluk said:


> Hi @W1zzard on my 3080 FE, the box is unticked, I have gpuz 2.36.0 and drivers 461.81, windows build 1809.
> 
> Directml.dll version is 10.0.17763.1728
> 
> Just updated and same on gpuz 2.38.0



Any special, specific reasons to stay on this obsoleted, very old version 1809 of Windows 10 instead of updating/upgrading to latest? 
(By the way - this is your version, not build number)


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 28, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Anything special about your setup that could suggest DirectML would not work?



No idea, I dont even know what DirectML is 

It is windows 10 1809 LTSC build if thats relevant.

Naki I am using LTSC because my PC is also used for work, I cannot be doing forced OS feature upgrades as often as the normal version requires.  Not everyone is a fan of rapid updates, Although I do plan to use the upcoming LTSC that will be released this year so I can have DX12 ultimate features, Then will stay on that probably for 3-5 years.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 28, 2021)

Aha, could be an LTSC problem, anyone here got LTSC?


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 28, 2021)

StefanM said:


> _DirectML is introduced in Windows 10, version 1903, and in the corresponding version of the Windows SDK._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found samples here from the microsoft page link.

https://github.com/microsoft/DirectML/
But I dont know how to test them, if I double click the tensorflow_directml-1.15.3.dev200626-cp35-cp35m-win_amd64.whl file it says is no app to launch it.

That github page suggests as you said its not distributed with Windows until build 1903, but it can be used on older Windows 10.

As to why I have the library its possible Microsoft backported it to LTSC in a update?


----------



## chrcoluk (Mar 30, 2021)

Please let me know if you want me to run any other tests but given what the github page says, I am not sure why you dont just check for the presence of the dll file and accept any version?


----------



## W1zzard (May 10, 2021)

So I tested this on 1809 LTSC, it's the same problem as on regular Windows 10. 

On initialization the DirectML API crashes immediately (in the Microsoft code)


----------

